# 200SX 1.6T HVAC Faceplate



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november01/nisknacks.shtml

just curious if this is still produced...wanting to snag one for my 99 Sentra seL, but i see that www.nis-knacks.com is not there anymore. tried looking on some other big import sites, but can't seem to find them.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

phreako said:


> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november01/nisknacks.shtml
> 
> just curious if this is still produced...wanting to snag one for my 99 Sentra seL, but i see that www.nis-knacks.com is not there anymore. tried looking on some other big import sites, but can't seem to find them.



As far as I know the only way to get them now is 2nd hand/used.. I would imagine they may be available overseas somewhere, but I wouldn't have a clue where to begin looking. Maybe some of the Hawaii guys might now if someone locally took on the Nis Knacks stock..


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

ill sell you mine for 160 bucks.. with green/blue indiglow converter


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i know a guy that can make it.

his name is Disbebrandon.

hit him up.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

got mine from disbebrandon, and was very satisfied. 

pics are kinda bad quality, but i just got my new digicam that day, and it didnt seem to like the rain :-/ ill be taking better pics soon.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

btw, shouldnt this be moved to cosmetic mods?


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

How can i get my hands on some of those both the air and the speed and the tac? i already have white faces on my 98 200sx is ther a way i can conver those?


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

phreako said:


> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november01/nisknacks.shtml
> 
> just curious if this is still produced...wanting to snag one for my 99 Sentra seL, but i see that www.nis-knacks.com is not there anymore. tried looking on some other big import sites, but can't seem to find them.




..get on StreetRacerParts.com..

..they're going for around $30.. ..not genuine NisKnacks..but the quality is top-notch..

..I got 'em & they're [email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

xNISMOB14x said:


> How can i get my hands on some of those both the air and the speed and the tac? i already have white faces on my 98 200sx is ther a way i can conver those?




..I don't think there's an easy way to "convert" your WhiteFace Gauges..

..the "air" aka HVAC Indiglo Face can be found on StreetRacerParts.com..

..and you can find the Indiglo Gauges w/ Tach on ProCarParts.com..

..buy the "4-Way Splitter" from StreetRacerParts & connect both Indiglo's to control them from one source.. :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Took some better pics while sitting at a red light on the way to work today. I'd grab night shots, but my good cameras battery is charging, and the camera i keep in the car, is only a 1.3MP, and, as you can see from the first pics i put up, it dont like light 

56K SAFE!!  :thumbup:


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

Hey! This is probably a dumb question, but the 200SX ones do fit a Sentra right?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

NissanGirlie said:


> Hey! This is probably a dumb question, but the 200SX ones do fit a Sentra right?


yes :thumbup:


----------



## edinaboy (Jan 26, 2004)

phreako said:


> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november01/nisknacks.shtml
> 
> just curious if this is still produced...wanting to snag one for my 99 Sentra seL, but i see that www.nis-knacks.com is not there anymore. tried looking on some other big import sites, but can't seem to find them.


Try this site http://www.autoaccessorystore.com/h...=Interior&sub_id=25&product=473&sub_name=Glow Gauges&wizard=1&s=&sec_id=&sec_name=


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> Took some better pics while sitting at a red light on the way to work today. I'd grab night shots, but my good cameras battery is charging, and the camera i keep in the car, is only a 1.3MP, and, as you can see from the first pics i put up, it dont like light
> 
> 56K SAFE!!  :thumbup:



Hey thats exactly like my console. Dejavous. Even the same Kenwood unit. Ever have problems with it??


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

OH HELL YES!

the faceplate kinda........dies.......or.......flickers. like when i hit a big bump, or try to change the radio, cd track, setting, etc.. kenwood said theres nothing they can do about it cause its a discontinued model.


you?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

yes, i hate that. Thats what i was told as well. It bites too cause i have to reset it so many times.


----------

